# find only one . but it;s a good one.



## sunrunner (Feb 19, 2016)

want out to the wood today . to scratch around . found some shards and pieces of china so I decided to see what mite be there . there was no hole bottles except this. Albert Von Harten Savannah GA.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Feb 19, 2016)

Very nice sunrunner. I think that was worth the trip!


----------



## Ace31 (Feb 19, 2016)

Great looking bottle.


----------



## 2find4me (Feb 19, 2016)

Wow great find! I love the colored Georgia blobs.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 19, 2016)

Yeah, that's a nice one. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## nostalgia (Feb 19, 2016)

My God!  I would find a similar one to yours here in Quebec and it would be the find of the decade!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 19, 2016)

And I think rare!! nice find!! we are going to have to give you a nickname to match your good luck, how about Sunny.........Andy


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 20, 2016)

We all take a trip outside, expecting good things to happen, I'm glad it happened for you. Great find.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 20, 2016)

Nice Find!


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 21, 2016)

What a beautiful bottle!


----------



## sunrunner (Feb 22, 2016)

thanks all , recovering beautiful things is what it's all about.


----------

